# Butterfly Band Tested (w/ pictures)



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

I heard that *A+ **Slingshots* will be offering *"Butterfly Style" Bands* on their website in a week or so. A little something new for all you aspiring slingshot artists who want more time to shoot and so look for products of high quality and great value. 
 Today I got to do some test shooting of them with 3/8" steel ball ammo at 8 and 10 paces...24ft. and 30ft. respectively. I am feeling good about the black bands. In my tests so far they are quite amazing!!! Though I'm not the best "butterfly band" shooter yet.... everything shoots high because they shoot so fast compared to other bands. (I know, I know...just shoot lower







) Since I have a large supply of empty spar varnish spray cans I often use them for plinking. The tin they are made of is quite strong because it's pressure rated and usually lasts a long time....but when I hit them today it tore right through.... even both sides at times.




































Now that may not seem like much to some, but the truth is in order to get the same results I would have to use my Ultra Power Bands (with a pull weight of approx. 30-35lbs.) with .44cal. lead ammo. 
My "Butterfly Bands" have a pull weight of 12-15lbs depending on your draw length. Mine seems to be about 56" in a Butterfly Draw Stance. These entry and exit holes on these cans proves to me the exceptional power and speed at least with this size ammo that these bands can deliver when using the "Butterfly Style" of shooting.
*My Con**clusion... This Butterfly has a Bite!!! These are way cool!!!!!**







*
Soon I'll have them listed on my website... $5.00 a set plus shipping.


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

Welcome to the Dark Side Perry


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I've been shooting Thera-band Gold butterflys last night. They are 3/4" tapered down. They were engineered as the limit I can currently draw. I started shooting this way when I discovered that they offered greater energy and maximum velocity.Have a look at this chart from my blog entry "How hard can one pull at different lengths of draw?"










I find that they are indeed a major step up in energy (with heavy shot) and velocity. 10g lead sinkers hit with such force that I fear for my heavy nylon ball catcher. Right now my problems are I have yet to sort out my aim and my shoulders hurt at the rhomboid, trapexius and back of the deltoid. I need to work on my muscles, but I'm sure it will come; Hunter Bands were tough before but easy now. I also need to work on optimising the bandsets. The time under acceleration is longer so you don't need as much draw strength and thinner bands optimised to the ammo would be extraordinarily fast.


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> I've been shooting Thera-band Gold butterflys last night. They are 3/4" tapered down. They were engineered as the limit I can currently draw. I started shooting this way when I discovered that they offered greater energy and maximum velocity.Have a look at this chart from my blog entry "How hard can one pull at different lengths of draw?"
> 
> I find that they are indeed a major step up in energy (with heavy shot) and velocity. 10g lead sinkers hit with such force that I fear for my heavy nylon ball catcher. Right now my problems are I have yet to sort out my aim and my shoulders hurt at the rhomboid, trapexius and back of the deltoid. I need to work on my muscles, but I'm sure it will come; Hunter Bands were tough before but easy now. I also need to work on optimising the bandsets. The time under acceleration is longer so you don't need as much draw strength and thinner bands optimised to the ammo would be extraordinarily fast.


Watch the ac joint...I'm tellin ya. Thats about the dimension I settled on for gold also - I used by guess by golly - your chart would've been handy lol . Carried it over to black - try it, it'll still give your muscles a (lighter) workout but they'll thank you in return.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Do you think this style of shooting will make 3/8" steel suitable for hunting? Because I've had problems with it in the past - using traditional shooting styles. 
Also ZDP, shouldn't the blue line on your graph be labelled: 'Potential Energy' and the red one: 'Kinetic Energy'?


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Sam said:


> Do you think this style of shooting will make 3/8" steel suitable for hunting? Because I've had problems with it in the past - using traditional shooting styles.
> Also ZDP, shouldn't the blue line on your graph be labelled: 'Potential Energy' and the red one: 'Kinetic Energy'?


It would appear so Sam.....but I would put a word of caution only because it seems to be a bit more difficult to be accurate. Still this most likely is only a factor related to practice with a given style as evidenced by videos I've seen from Gecko and several others who are more accurate with this style than I am on a given day shooting regular.







Time to practice some more.....


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

What about shooting up? How would you say shoot a squirrel sitting in a tree?


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

i didn´t think butterfly is good 4 huntig, u need much more time to prepare the shot, u need enormus space, standing there with spreaded arms. if u don´t prepare the shot carefully, you can get in real trouble. the shot pass your head in less then 1 cm distance. don´t make any mistakes when your head is in front of the bullet and that is in butterfly.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Perry pictures are just not doing it for me I want VIDEO. I wants to see an exploding can or something dramatic.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

baumstamm said:


> i didn´t think butterfly is good 4 huntig, u need much more time to prepare the shot, u need enormus space, standing there with spreaded arms. if u don´t prepare the shot carefully, you can get in real trouble. the shot pass your head in less then 1 cm distance. don´t make any mistakes when your head is in front of the bullet and that is in butterfly.


Agreed, I hit myself in the neck when I tried it, then I just gave up lol!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

If living in the USA where wrist braces are legal. An extended fork like the Nova Star can give you about the same speed and energy as a butterfly stance with a conventional lock out. Mine can be easily set up to shoot 3/8 steel balls about 275FPS. I shoot my standard Express Bands on my Nova Star (yep they will stretch that much). I shoot a butterfly stance occasionally, but I draw it across my chest, instead of next to my head. The butterfly stance will give a classic slingshot that can be carried in your pocket quite a bit of power with low draw weight bands. Tex


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I will chime in with Tex to say his Express Bands do stretch the distance. My draw measurement is 58 inches but I do not double up on the bands I only use one express band per side and they are faster and harder hitting than even the Theraband that some folks rave about but only because they have not tried the Tex Express.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Sam said:


> Also ZDP, shouldn't the blue line on your graph be labelled: 'Potential Energy' and the red one: 'Kinetic Energy'?


No, it's properly labelled. Refer to my blog post. I measured the strongest force I could draw at different lengths. I found I couldn't pull as heavy a draw force at the full extension of my arms compared to a regular draw, but in a butterfly draw the force would be applied to the ball for longer so the amount of energy stored is greater.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Also ZDP, shouldn't the blue line on your graph be labelled: 'Potential Energy' and the red one: 'Kinetic Energy'?


No, it's properly labelled. Refer to my blog post. I measured the strongest force I could draw at different lengths. I found I couldn't pull as heavy a draw force at the full extension of my arms compared to a regular draw, but in a butterfly draw the force would be applied to the ball for longer so the amount of energy stored is greater.
[/quote]
Oh my bad, sorry


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

Perry,

Sneaky! Ya know, this just means I have to get another PS-1 setup for butterfly from you! One for conventional shooting and hunting and the other to practice and to perfect butterfly!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Hehehe...my evil plan is working snakeshack!!!!


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

pallan65 said:


> Hehehe...my evil plan is working snakeshack!!!!


The transformation to the Dark Side is nearing completion...


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

Skit Slunga said:


> Hehehe...my evil plan is working snakeshack!!!!


The transformation to the Dark Side is nearing completion...
[/quote]

LOL!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

pallan65 said:


> Hehehe...my evil plan is working snakeshack!!!!


Still waiting to see some Video.


----------

